# Traveling Cross Country with Hedgie



## macheretrange (Feb 20, 2015)

My husband and I are looking to travel cross country with our hedgie, Sonic, next year. We live in Miami and are thinking of relocating to Southern California next year. We know this is a while away, but we want to take precautions. I've never traveled more than a few miles with Sonic, so I'm pretty nervous about taking him on the road for a road trip that will span about 4-5 days. Flying is not an option as I don't trust any airlines with pets. Any tips for traveling with a hedgehog for an extended period of time? We will likely be driving nearly all day for every day we are on the road. Any help or tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Unless they get carsick, hedgies usually do pretty well, especially with daytime roadtrips. He'll likely just sleep the whole time. I wouldn't offer food, since that can increase the possibility of giving him carsickness, but if you check on him when you take breaks & offer him water then, he should do just fine. Check for hotels along your route before you leave so you can make sure to get ones that will allow him in your room. While hedgehogs tend to be quiet & easily missed, it'd be a bad idea to try & sneak him in since it could possibly result in huge fines or being kicked out.

Make sure you have a hard-sided small cat or dog carrier for him to ride in in the car. That's not really something that should be compromised on - it's to keep him safe, and hard-sided carriers are something rescue workers look for if there's a car accident, so they can get him out too. For overnight, it depends on what kind of cage you have - if it's a store-bought rabbit/guinea pig cage or a plastic bin, it would probably be easy enough to put up & break down each night and morning. C&C cages would probably be too difficult to do this with, so you might want to find a temporary cage that's big enough for his essentials (food/water bowls, bed, wheel, little extra space besides) that's easier to deal with.

And last note that I can think of right now - make sure you double check your route for states where hedgehogs are illegal. It's best to avoid them if you can, though driving through usually isn't a huge issue for most states.


----------

